# Diesel Fuel Prices Dragging You Down?



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I just have to ask, with the fuel prices (Diesel & Gasoline) rolling on past the $3.75 + and not slowing, am I the only one that is re-evaluating the number of trips this or shorter trips this year?

I know my family has scaled back. The trip back and forth to work is getting substantial. Diesel is $3.99 here in SW Virginia at some places. What are some of the prices you are seeing?

Its kind of a bummer. I guess I will be spending more time in my garden this summer










Its even raining here


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

We are leaving for Myrtle Beach for the Easter break, and not looking forward to pay the price. But it was a long and snowy winter, so we are still going. Gas here in South Jersey for regular is $3.37 a gallon, and diesel is $3.75 a gallon. No you are not the only one getting so disguisted about the scam with these prices, they are doing to us. We will definetly stay closer to home after this trip.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I must say, I do appreciate not having the diesel any more when I have to fill up. Last time we went to Yellowstone, diesel was $4.50 and we paid 5.29/gal in the Tetons. I will admit that the fuel added an extra grand to the vacation price. The memories were still priceless though!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Just be glad you don't live in Canada. Here in Winnipeg it works out to be 4.70 per US gallon. In Vancouver I hear it's up to 5.40 per US gallon. That being said, I can't wait to hit the road down into the US where fuel is cheaper...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought 30 gallons at $3.50 a gallon to day. I will burn that up in 2 hours tomorrow or less. I get 6mpg with my gasser. I miss my diesel.  I got 10 with that. I keep thinking diesel with a WVO conversion. 

I have no choice. I travel for work. If I could sit at home I would. Much like all the Americans who hate the new airline security measures.... It's just a part of my life won't change. At least until the companies I work for stop reimbursing me. Then I will take my trailer park it in the wood and grow a huge beard.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Before Gasser at 11-12mpg in City and on Highway. Durmax 16 in City and 22 plus on highway. Very happy with my Diesel


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't pay $20K+ to leave my OB parked because of the price of diesel. I might slow down to get better MPG, but we are still going forward with all of our summer trip plans.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Diesel is $4.15 here in southern Oregon and for commute driving I average 16 in my diesel and maybe 14 in my Expedition. The diesel is getting 20-21 mpg on the road not towing and the Expedition gets 19-20. But towing with teh Expedition I averaged about 8-9 and the diesel is 12+. I agree with Bob In Virginia...I will cut back elsewhere if needed.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I didn't pay $20K+ to leave my OB parked because of the price of diesel. I might slow down to get better MPG, but we are still going forward with all of our summer trip plans.


Agreed. Doing the same thing...keepin' on truckin'!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> I didn't pay $20K+ to leave my OB parked because of the price of diesel. I might slow down to get better MPG, but we are still going forward with all of our summer trip plans.


Agreed. Doing the same thing...keepin' on truckin'!
[/quote]

X3 except add on another 10K


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe we have it backwards, but the trips we had planned anyway (previously planned with a gas SUV and hotels) we are now revising to use our OB and diesel truck. We would be taking the trips regardless and what we spend in fuel will be saved in food and lodging. Having just returned from south TX, I will say it hurt to fill up so many times down and back at the current prices. The BEST we saw was $3.73/gal and most hovered near $3.90/gal.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> I didn't pay $20K+ to leave my OB parked because of the price of diesel. I might slow down to get better MPG, but we are still going forward with all of our summer trip plans.


Agreed. Doing the same thing...keepin' on truckin'!
[/quote]

X3 except add on another 10K
[/quote]
So just got 2500hd 4x4 and new TT last year... and not going to let it sit and gather dust...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

When we retired 5 years ago, I based our rv travels on $5 diesel and our F-250 which got about 10mpg when towing. Now we have a Dodge and we get about 14mpg when towing and 21/22mpg driving around. We're still good. No changes what-so-ever and I don't expect there will be any.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

vdub said:


> When we retired 5 years ago, I based our rv travels on $5 diesel and our F-250 which got about 10mpg when towing. Now we have a Dodge and we get about 14mpg when towing and 21/22mpg driving around. We're still good. No changes what-so-ever and I don't expect there will be any.


is that Dodge a diesel? 21/22mpg on freeway? Best I ever got with my 7.3 F250 was 18 on freeway without towing.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, it's a diesel. 21 is about average highway. Once upon a time, got 26mpg on a full tank while running around the Rapid City area. I had just put in a new fuel filter and air cleaner, tho.

Mileage wasn't so good today. We towed the RV from Gila Bend to Tucson and had a 20mph head wind hitting from about 30 degrees. Only got 12.7mpg....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vdub said:


> Yeap, it's a diesel. 21 is about average highway. Once upon a time, got 26mpg on a full tank while running around the Rapid City area. I had just put in a new fuel filter and air cleaner, tho.
> 
> Mileage wasn't so good today. We towed the RV from Gila Bend to Tucson and had a 20mph head wind hitting from about 30 degrees. Only got 12.7mpg....


must be nice. Best I ever got out of the 2000 Cummins was 17 on the Hwy and about 14 in town. pulling got 12.5 pulling a 30' 5th wheel. Yesterday before it died, used almost 1/2 tank just to go 60 miles.

As far as trips, we went to Tulsa a couple of weeks ago and on top of being about to get 2X the gas mileage by taking the Town & Country, we only paid $47 a night for a motel room as opposed to $35 for a campsite where we usually stayed. So, yes, the price of gas has changed my plans. Still plan on going to TX this fall if things can work out, even with the high cost.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You need to look into something like Passport America..... Between PA and other things like the Elks, we probably average about $15/night. It is really rare if we pay more than $20.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Dragging me down is an understatement!

Since my teenage daughter adopted my commutter car 2 years ago i have been stuck driving the truck 146 miles a day. With fuel now in the $4.05 a gallon range i am really considering dumping both teh truck and camper after this season. However this decision isnt based solely on fuel prices, we just arent using the camper like we did a couple years ago.


----------

